# Anima power templates



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 4, 2005)

Here are some templates for the Anima class in LA.

Tiefling
Minimum HD: 1
Minimum Anima level: 1
AP cost/leftovers: 4/0
Anima Powers: 

Night Eyes (Scry 1/Gen 0): Tieflings have darkvision 30 ft.
Preturnatural Dexterity (Infuse Air 1/Gen 0): +2 enhancement bonus to Dexterity.
Unholy Intelligence (Infuse Death 1/Gen 0): +2 enhancement bonus to Intelligence.
Shadows (Create Shadow 0/Gen 1): Five times per day, a Tiefling can create a zone of darkness with a 20-ft. radius. It lasts for 10 minutes, and can be seen through normally by creatures with darkvision.

Aasimar
Minimum HD: 1
Minimum Anima level: 1
AP cost/leftovers:4/0
Anima Powers:

Piercing the Darkness (Scry 1/Gen 0): Aasimar have darkvision 30 ft.
Exalted Countenance (Infuse Fire 1/Gen 0): Aasimar enjoy a +2 enhancement bonus to Charisma.
Wisdom of Heaven (Infuse Water 1/Gen 0): Aasimar have a +2 enhancement bonus to Wisdom.
Heavenly Torch (Create Light 0/Gen 1): Five times per day, and Aasimar can create an object that sheds bright light in a 20-foot radius and dim light for another 20 feet. The object lasts 10 minutes.


----------



## astriemer (Feb 5, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Here are some templates for the Anima class in LA.
> 
> Tiefling
> Minimum HD: 1
> ...




This is excellent!
Any thoughts on how to represent the stat penalties? Perhaps you could get a +1 AP for taking a -2 to a stat (such as Charisma for the Teifling). Though you'd have to put some kind of scaling on it such as no more bonus AP than the character's anima level or something to that effect.

Would it be unreasonable to include the following?
Outsider (native): The creature gains the Outsider (native) type. (AP cost 0 with package)

Can't wait to see some more!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 5, 2005)

Soon I will post a Warlock (like in CArc) Anima remplate. These were small and easy, so I did them first. Warlock will have to scale, and it'll be a bugger. Any suggestions are, of course, welcome. I've already settled on an Eldritch Blast type power and some sort of Evil Eye Hex.


----------



## dekrass (Feb 5, 2005)

Those are just great!  

I'll have to use these instead of the standard racial adjustments from now on.
If you do more be sure to post them, I'd be willing to buy a book of stuff like that.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 5, 2005)

The only problem I can see with them is, that as enhancement bonuses, their racial adjustments won't stack with most magic items. If I was DMing one of these guys, I'd let them either choose various other powers or let them switch out their bonuses later in game.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's the low-level Warlock template. Building a blaster with mostly/only anima is going to be miserable.

Minimum HD: 3
Minimum Anima level: 2
AP cost/Leftovers: 8/0
Anima Powers:

Eldritch Blast (Evoke Evil 2/Gen 1): The Warlock can launch a glimmering bolt of eldritch power 5 times a day as a standard action. This bolt has a range of 30 feet and deals 3d6 points of Evil damage, and requires a ranged touch attack to hit.
Fiendish Resilience (Abjure Good 1/Gen 2): The Warlock enjoys DR 2/cold iron.
Hideous Vitality (Infuse Nature 2/Gen 0): Warlocks have +11 HP.




Aside: Look at my threads in the Rogues Gallery. I've been posting EoM[R] characters there. Notice me, pay attention to me...


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=112617
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=114511
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=112909


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 6, 2005)

Minimum HD: 4
Minimum Anima level: 4
AP cost/Leftovers: 16/0
Anima Powers:

Dread Whisper ([Evoke Death 1/Gen 1]x4): At will, as a standard action, the Warlock can whisper hideous words and invocations to the dark Powers while pointing out a target within 30 feet. This deals 2d6 points of Death damage. A Fort save (DC 12+Warlock's Cha modifier) halves the damage.
Hideous Vitality (Infuse Nature 2/Gen 0): Warlocks gain +11 HP.
Eldritch Blast (Evoke Evil 2/Gen 1): The Warlock can launch a glimmering bolt of eldritch power 5 times a day as a standard action. This bolt has a range of 30 feet and deals 3d6 points of Evil damage, and requires a ranged touch attack to hit.
Fiendish Resilience (Abjure Good 1/Gen 2): The Warlock enjoys DR 2/cold iron.


----------



## Archus (Feb 7, 2005)

Mind if I post the power templates and characters to Arcane Arcade?


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 8, 2005)

'Course not! I'd do it myself, but the formatting is still hard for me...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 11, 2005)

Wolfrunner
Minimum HD: 5
Minimum Anima level: 2
AP cost/leftovers: 8/0
Anima Powers: 

Shape of the Wolf (Transform Animal 2/Gen 3): Five times per day, you can transform into a wolf for one hour.
Wolf's Swiftness (Move Fire 1/Gen 0): You gain a +20 ft. bonus to your base speed.
Moonfangs (Evoke Light 3/Gen 0): Five times per day, you can unleash a tremendous howl. Your fangs (if any) drip with moonlight, and the next attack you make deals +4d6 points of Light damage.


----------

